# Another one from Melbourne, Australia!



## loulouthi (May 30, 2010)

Hi all!

I have been lurking around here for ages just soaking up all the amazing knowledge that is floating around and finally decided to officially say hi! I have really just got interested in makeup at a late age (29) and my makeup collection and makeup skills have both improved dramatically since coming on here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








(Husband and wallet both not so happy!)


----------



## nunu (May 30, 2010)

Hello!!


----------



## MzzRach (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## panda0410 (May 31, 2010)

Another mexican 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOLOL, dont mind me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to specktra!!! Come and say hi in the au chat section, plenty of friendly ladies there


----------



## angeliquea~+ (May 31, 2010)

Another one here too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome!!!


----------



## panda0410 (May 31, 2010)

Crikey ladies.... I think I will have to trade places with someone, I personally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Melb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome angelique!!! Feel free to join the au chat as well, lots of lovely ladies to make you feel welcome


----------



## lara (May 31, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2010)

to the forum! i'm sure your hubby and wallet will get used to it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they're always shocked at first but soon come around! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi dear!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the place and your cosmetic addiction!! Your hubby will get used to it as long as you're happy!!


----------

